# Air Quality in Thailand



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

I lived in Chiang Mai for three years and developed symptoms my Thai doctor said were caused by air particles related to heat, emissions, increasing development/population, seasonal burning. I have moved to France and, after a month, my symptoms have disappeared. I am very relieved but I miss Thailand and wonder if expats living in other parts of the country have had similar problems. I'm probably looking for a miracle, a place in Thailand with very clean air. I appreciate any information, thanks.


----------



## Retired2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

Air quality it Chiang Mai is terrible. 
The last 2 weeks there has been a haze over the city.. I have been coughing and when I go to mountains or up to Chiang Rai, no problems.
I need to move. Way too much pollution in the air here.


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for your response. That's exactly what happened to me, and it kept getting worse. Good luck in finding a healthier environment.


----------



## Retired2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

Middle of February-April it is unhealthy to live in Chiang Mai. But having it now is making me question living here at all... and the traffic has become unbearable... maybe that's what all this pollution is.

From the viewpoint on Doi Suthep looking down on Chiang Mai it looks like Los Angeles.


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

I moved to CM with no knowledge of the air quality. My first year, I had trouble breathing beginning in February, and people talked about the seasonal burning. The next year when I returned imy symptoms started in September and never stopped. In three years, I noticed an increase in traffic, people, and new construction. Before I moved, a young Thai friend told me she had developed asthma and was sure it was due to dust caused by new building, lack of green space, increased traffic and population. Chiang Mai also is in a bowl, similar to LA, and articles online suggest temperature inversion as a contributing factor. I've thought and done so much research because I miss my home and Thai family a lot, but just can't go back.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I live in Phuket. The air here is normally pretty good due to the almost continuous breeze across the island.
This year we did have terrible conditions for a few months due to uncontrolled fires across Malaysia.


----------



## Retired2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

I will reconsider my choice of living here full time this February when my lease expires. It is just not worth the health risk. I am suffering asthmatic symptoms the last 2-3 weeks.

I will be exploring Vietnam and Philippines as alternatives, but I just cannot consider CM as a permanent home for retirement any more, it's unhealthy, traffic is stupid and prices are going up so much I would rather live in Europe or USA.
But, having said that, there are still many other nice places I can stay in Thailand's north... and I will do that unless Vietnam and PI turn out to be more fun.


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

Retired2012 said:


> But, having said that, there are still many other nice places I can stay in Thailand's north... and I will do that unless Vietnam and PI turn out to be more fun.


Well, one can't argue with one's health, but wouldn't it be easier to just keep moving to a smaller town in Thailand? CM used to be good but has grown way too big. This will be true with any good town you move to.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

There are two main issues:
1) Air pollution from local factors - vehicles, burning, industry
2) Air pollution from Indonesia forest fires (to clear land)

The first one is more localized and you can move to avoid it. I also noticed the smog in Chiang Mai when I was there. It's too bad.

The second one is tough to deal with, and has gotten totally out of control. It has regional effects, dependent on the time of year and prevailing wind direction. Here in the Philippines we were hit several times by the smoke from the Indonesian forest fires this past Fall, until the Northeast winds started up in November and blew it back to Indonesia. It's pretty good now exept in the bigger cities which are badly polluted from vehicle pollution, mostly diesel smoke. Many smaller, less populated islands and areas here seem to have pretty good air quality though. I have asthma also, live in Cebu, and only had trouble when we had the smoke coming from Indonesia.


----------

